# ICT Sale Manager/Business development vacancies in Adelaide, how is the job market??



## TimFawbert (Oct 25, 2014)

We can still validate our 489 visa and spend the next 2 years in Aus and we are keen to do this, however, we have the usual worry about work.

My Husband will be giving up a job in the U.K to do this and the family will follow if the work situation can sustain us in Adelaide. He is an ICT Sale Manager, a IT engineer with a electronics Masters degree/MBA who has gone into sales and business development, most recently involved with Smart City solutions from Hitachi.

Robert Walters report for Adelaide says this are of work is slowly improving and 2 recruitment specialists in this field say the market is better.

For us, it is difficult to gauge if this is so and whether we should abandon this goal due to the effects of the recession and the local Adelaide market.

We so want to come, but, with three children and a dog will soon spend over £20,000 getting us all there with furniture etc. and then need to live.

We do not know anyone in this field in Adelaide to talk to that can be honest with us to help us make our decision.

We need to be out for xmas as we stayed in the UK after a reccie in 2012 due to economic.

We know vacancies appear after end of Jan, would a UK migrant get a job and what are the numbers looking for these jobs??

Can anyone help us please.

Laura


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I live in Adelaide. Bring enough money to live for six months, and have him start networking and applying now, before you leave. The websites in adelaide are CareerOne.com.au and I forgot the other one. You can google it. Good luck it's hard to get a job in Adelaide and hope there's a shortage of locals in his field.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys, i will soon be moving to Adelaide anf have an experience on ICT on handling a contact center focused on Avaya Technology. Any thoughts how the job prospects are there for this profile.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone, any inputs for Avaya jobs in SA. Moving in March.


----------



## ben.roy (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish I had something better to say but I will be brutally honest. Jobs are drying up in Oz and particularly in QLD based on my own experience. The supply of candidates is far more than jobs available in the IT sector. This not only decreases of your chances of getting a job, it also means that the salary levels will be far lower than what you had bargained for. Of course if you have a job offer in hand, then everything else is a moot point. Then again, make sure you are aware of the company and its financial fundamentals. Perhaps you move first, get a feel of things first hand and if you are ok, have the family move.

Ask yourself, what do you seek by migrating? From the UK, you are essentially moving from a developed country to another developed one, not to mention a costlier country. So unless one had somethign substantial to gain, its probably best to pass.

Also, the market "seems better" is compared to what? I am not questioning the recruiters but think long and hard of what the benchmark is (when one says better). Oz is in a near recession especially in IT, so my .02 is to wait and watch and see where the economy is headed.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Ben for your experience.
I agree with you to a great extent. Job scenario is really dull in Oz now specially IT which is limited to central cities like Sydney and Melbourne.
I am trying for IT jobs in my specific role in Adelaide and I really doubt if it is in existance there.
I plan to move in April and preparing to get a first hand feel of the job market there, hoping for something better which is the sole reason for migrating there.
This is a recession period and have to keep an eye on the market to make the right choices.


----------

